# Vapes on a Plane



## Khorneey (21/11/18)

Hi all 

I am just curious about what the procedure is for taking your mod and juice and atomisers and whatnot when travelling via plane locally. 

I am going to Cape Town next week and have never travelled with my mod before !

Thanks all

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (21/11/18)

Put your juice in your main luggage. Remove all batteries from the mod and keep them in hand luggage and you'll be fine.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (21/11/18)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## franshorn (21/11/18)

I've never had a problem locally. Just put it off and in your pocket, but take it out when going through the metal detectors and place it in the basket.
Depending what tank you using, if its removable, I would suggest removing in from the mod and putting it into a zip lock bag before take off.

It WILL leak during the flight when the air pressure changes.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (21/11/18)

franshorn said:


> I've never had a problem locally. Just put it off and in your pocket, but take it out when going through the metal detectors and place it in the basket.
> Depending what tank you using, if its removable, I would suggest removing in from the mod and putting it into a zip lock bag before take off.
> 
> It WILL leak during the flight when the air pressure changes.



I've travelled with RTA's for many years and recently I came across a man doing the same. Instead of plastic bags, emptying tanks, etc. he showed the the simplest, most effective way - simply travel with your mod and tank upside down.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Khorneey (21/11/18)

Thanks so much for that guys ! 

I'm probably just gonna take an RDA to make life easier. What about batteries ? Are they fussy about them ?


----------



## Khorneey (21/11/18)

SmokeyJoe said:


> View attachment 151863


Exactly my thoughts !

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (21/11/18)

Khorneey said:


> Thanks so much for that guys !
> 
> I'm probably just gonna take an RDA to make life easier. What about batteries ? Are they fussy about them ?


Take your RTA and keep it upside down. 

They generally aren't sticky but for convenience sake, remove batteries from the mod and keep them in your bag.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (21/11/18)

Khorneey said:


> Thanks so much for that guys !
> 
> I'm probably just gonna take an RDA to make life easier. What about batteries ? Are they fussy about them ?


As long as they are wrapped or insulated separately, you'll be fine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Khorneey (21/11/18)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Take your RTA and keep it upside down.
> 
> They generally aren't sticky but for convenience sake, remove batteries from the mod and keep them in your bag.


Perfect man. Just wondered because sometimes they're a bit iffy with regards to lithium batteries. Strange that they're fine with open vape cells !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (21/11/18)

Hi @Khorneey 
Have moved your thread to the "Vaping and Travel" subforum.

Also check out the stickied post in that subforum:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/general-rules-for-flying-with-vape-stuff.t29960/

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (21/11/18)

Khorneey said:


> Perfect man. Just wondered because sometimes they're a bit iffy with regards to lithium batteries. Strange that they're fine with open vape cells !


Just check as I believe that Khulula has a limit on the number of batteries you can travel with, excess has to be handed to security for destruction. Don’t know what airline your on but you don’t want to lose batteries because of this. As far as I know the rest are fine, as long as it is packed safely and properly.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## MoreJuice (21/11/18)

Just to add on to what others have mentioned, I believe the limit on liquids (in carry-on luggage) you can carry is 100ml per bottle.

I like to play it safe and only carry 50ml bottles in my carry-on. 

I have even been able to travel overseas like this and found no complaints. 

If traveling to Europe they would sometimes ask you to take a hit of the juice in your tank to ensure the liquid is safe! 
Really got a kick out of blowing clouds in an airport

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (21/11/18)

MoreJuice said:


> Really got a kick out of blowing clouds in an airport


Haha now that's something I want to see in person

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Khorneey (21/11/18)

Thanks so much for all the help everyone. Such an amazing community! Thanks @Silver for moving it.. didn't even see that forum! I am travelling British airways so I think I should be fine.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Random264 (22/11/18)

I travel weekly between cape town and Johannesburg, the gear in the picture is always with me in my carry on luggage. In terms of batteries, I don't think there's a limit as I have three batteries in mods and two dual cases with four batteries in them. I've never been stopped once for batteries. I keep one mod and tank in my pocket and the other in my carry on bag. Wire, cotton and tanks are fine, they pass through without any issues, with regards to e juice, locally there is no limit, I've currently got about 200 ml with me, but there were times where I brought up to 500 mls of ejuice in multiple different bottles when I was stocking up. Once also carried my entire shipment from blck vapour which consisted of 10 concentrates and 500 ml of pg and VG. The only thing you will get stopped for is screwdrivers, if they are big, I carry the small ones with me that comes with tanks and they are fine as the security did make me take them out once but gave them back to me. But my larger precision screwdrivers were thrown away. You can't carry any scissors at all, even if it's blunt tip and you can't carry wire cutters. If you are checking in your luggage you can carry all the above. In terms of emptying your tanks. I don't do that and haven't had any leaking issue yet. Hope this helps.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Gringo (22/11/18)

Hi i also travel twice a month on all the airlines ...
This is what i carry on me every time i travel ...
My pouch with all inside, locked and loaded with batteries + my sqounk filled with juice and battery in it.. this is in my pocket.
Never have a problem. As for extra juice.. I just gooi that in my bag..

Reactions: Like 3


----------

